# 90's Are All That



## Phantom (Jul 24, 2011)

Remember these shows?

Aaahh!!! Real Monsters 
The Adventures of Pete & Pete 
All That 
The Amanda Show 
Are You Afraid of the Dark? 
Catdog 
Clarissa Explains it All 
Double Dare 
Doug 
Hey Arnold! 
Kenan & Kel 
Legends of the Hidden Temple 
Nickelodeon GUTS 
The Ren & Stimpy Show 
Rocket Power 
Rocko's Modern Life 
Rugrats 
Salute Your Shorts 
The Secret World Of Alex Mack 


Dude, Nick's bringing back the 90's, SO MUCH NOSTALGIA!

I am actually really excited, I mean I grew up with those shows. They even got Kenan to host. SO EXCITED.

Is it wrong I am excited to watch a bunch of cartoons?

And Clarissa Explains It All? I forgot that show...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 24, 2011)

Nick's bringing back the classics? I've heard about that and WHEN? WHEN IS IT HAPPENING? I know they show them late at night on Nicktoons when I'm sleeping but...is that gonna change?

I love the (supposed) pun in the title, BTW.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, that's actually what they're calling it.

It starts this the 25th at midnight.

They're also going to run movies like Good Burger.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 24, 2011)

yessss

Hey Arnold and Doug are my shit!


----------



## Aenrhien (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes! I missed these shows, and now they'll be on again! Which of Nick's channels is this going to be on? :D


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 24, 2011)

teenick, I think it is

i am depressed though because it means there's no more Freaks & Geeks or Buffy on that channel D:


----------



## Phantom (Jul 24, 2011)

^Yeah there will be.

I read that 90's Are All That will be on from 0000-0400 or something like that.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 24, 2011)

Phantom said:


> ^Yeah there will be.
> 
> I read that 90's Are All That will be on from 0000-0400 or something like that.


So...midnight to 4 AM? Figures they wouldn't put it in primetime. 

BUT WHO NEEDS SLEEP?

-fangirls-


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 24, 2011)

HOLY SHIT

BRING OUT THE DANCING LOBSTERS


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 24, 2011)

Phantom said:


> ^Yeah there will be.


Not at my regularly scheduled times. >:(



Vehement Mustelid said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> BRING OUT THE DANCING LOBSTERS


----------



## Rose (Jul 24, 2011)

No Angry Beaver's? Darn, maybe that is a little to late into the 90's. Still, I have been meaning to watch some 'Are You Afraid of the Dark?' for a while, and I have surprisingly missed Catdog so, YES.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 26, 2011)

> midnight
> turn on nick
> "george lopez marathon"

wtf is this shit.

edit: oh, apparently TeenNick is a different channel now. Guess I can't watch. >:C


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 27, 2011)

Finally Nick is getting the message that nostalgia=$$$


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 17, 2011)

Rose said:


> No Angry Beaver's?


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why no Angry beavers? It was awesome!!!!


----------



## Aisling (Aug 17, 2011)

aww I got all excited for a minute but then I realized this was from like a month ago. ): grumble

But they really didn't show Angry Beavers? Why not?


----------



## Flareth (Aug 17, 2011)

It's still going on though on TeenNick. Maybe they're thinking to show different things after a certain amount of time.....


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 17, 2011)

I like catdog (and only seen a bit of Doug)

Hey Arnold, Ren and stimpy were awesome. and the Amanda show!


----------

